# my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advice?



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

My minimancha doe kidded in the middle of the night last night, I came out this am to one huge but skinny buckling, and two smaler doelings, one dead, I think stillborn since she wasn't cleaned off at all. The buckling has nursed a little, but not super enthusiastically. The doeling hasn't nursed at al, and has bumped the udder with her head but hasn't eaten. We've gotten a little colostrum in her by squeezing a bottle on her tongue, but she won't suckle the bottle either. no fever. standing, but super sleepy seeming. they're prolly about 5 hours old by now. How can I get her to nurse? This is the doe's third kidding, she's an attentive, nurturing mom. But even with her stimulus, the doeling won't eat. Help!
Chiara


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

First take her temp and make sure she is over 100. I just went what your going trew with a little c section guy, once i got his temp up be did a little better, but still would not suck. I put some vitb and nutri drench in the bottle and did just as you are doing. It took me well over a day to get him to nurse, you are doing great, just keep it up. Also Love on her, rub her all over, if you have some one there to help you have them rub while you feed her. A real mom goat usually will lick them on their tail head as they eat, you can try that. Also keep in mind what ever amount you are giving her there is some that is spilling out, so if your making a 2oz bottle she is not getting it all so try to do small feedings every couple of hours. This has helped me out, good luck, its frustrating so stay strong.


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

both kids temps at a little above 102. boy now getting weaker. gave nutridrench and bose to both. Both can still stand, but wobbly. me and the mom have both been stimulating tail head to initiate sucking, but to no avail. any other advice? please! I'm so worried.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

I would tube feed every couple of hours.. and maybe try some karo syrup, a little strong coffee, and perhaps whisky.. just a smidge. Just to try and give a little "boost" There is info about these dosages in the info part of the forum... for emergency treatments. Good luck and keep giving all the attention and try to stimulate mom to pay some attention too. Hopefully someone with more "know-how" will chime in soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

These kids need selenium and quick.... if you don't have access to BoSe(vet script) or even a selenium/ vit e gel...you can get human selenium tablets and Vit E capsules, crush a selenium pill and dissolve in a small amount of water, puncture a vitamin E capsule and mix with it...use a syringe to give it by mouth, I would also tube feed them to get something in their bellies now.... without colostrum in the first few hours after birth, they go down hill very fast.

The selenium/vit e will help with suck reflex but they need it asap


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

hi liz,

they both got BoSe shots and nutridrench a couple of hours ago. they're both still on their feet but they're just staring off into space. Mom keeps trying to get them to nurse but they won't. We got a few oz of colostrum into each of them via syringe but they won't participate actively, they just swallow the milk a good 2-3 seconds after the milk is placed on their tongues. no suckling at all. Any other advice?


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

ok. we tube fed them both. the male looked a little perkier afterwards. both went to sleep. is there anything else we can do? thanks in advance.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

You may need to tube feed until that BoSe kicks in, keeping their bellies full will help keep them going til they figure it out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

Next time you tube them put 1/4cc in the milk. I did that with a preemie and was a big turn around


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

when the both woke up about 20 minutes ago, they both nursed on their own for close to 1 minute each!! no need to tube feed again, right? should i give them BoSe orally in addition to the shot?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

Imo i would not give any more bose. If they are nursing let them nurse if they stop and tummy does not fill full tube


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*



chiara said:


> when the both woke up about 20 minutes ago, they both nursed on their own for close to 1 minute each!! no need to tube feed again, right? should i give them BoSe orally in addition to the shot?


Good job, Chiara. The tube feeding saved their life. 
I had some weak kids born this spring and I made myself learn to tube.
It scares the heck out of me still. All of the ones I tubed I only gave 
two ounces one time and they took right off. I do give .5 cc BoSe SQ
and a Vit E capsule, but they need that belly full.


----------



## chiara (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

thank you everyone. the tube feeding was definitely scary. so glad i had the equipment on hand! i miscounted on the due date and wasn't expecting anything to happen for another week. phew.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

Good to hear that both have finally figured out how to nurse! Definately keep a watch on them to be sure they are still doing well with eating on their own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*

I agree...if they are nursing on their own ...they do not need tubing or more Bo-se...as mentioned.. keep an eye on them...feel their bellies and make sure their bellies are full......glad they have improved... great work... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: my doe kidded twins, doeling has no sucking reflex, advi*



chiara said:


> thank you everyone. the tube feeding was definitely scary. so glad i had the equipment on hand! i miscounted on the due date and wasn't expecting anything to happen for another week. phew.


Maybe you didn't miscount and they were early! Could explain them not nursing. You did great and saved them. :wahoo:


----------

